

Show HN: Daily Checklist - ekin
http://daily.herokuapp.com/

======
ekin
If you don't want to log in with Facebook, you can see a screenshot here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nn263vixavwve2o/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nn263vixavwve2o/Screen%20Shot%202015-03-31%20at%2017.06.44.png?dl=0)

It's pretty straightforward. Put your to-dos that should be done everyday
(routines). When it's done, mark it. The page gets cleared after midnight.
Your history is recorded but not shown yet (future plan). It's possible to set
the timezone.

~~~
monroepe
It looks super cool. I actually just started working on a similar app. What
did you use to make it?

~~~
ekin
Thanks! PHP on the server-side, jQuery on the client-side. I used Twitter
Bootstrap for the interface.

